# Code 28: No Sound Device. WindowsXP



## SJKINGMAN (Oct 17, 2005)

My Windows MediaPlayer9 was suddenly GONE. Restore System did not work; can't reinstall WMP9 or WMP10. Error message says: Can't play file because there's problem w/Sound Device. Might not be a SD installed, etc...

Ran BelArc Advisor assessment. Notes under Network Drivers and Multimedia categories: None Detected.

Have tried FUTILELY to find out how/which sound device to install. Absolutely lost, confused, and frustrated!!

Don't know why it WMP9 disappeared...Thanks for any/all help!


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Can you see any Multimedia / sound devices within Device Manager ?


----------



## SJKINGMAN (Oct 17, 2005)

Went to System>Device Manager>Multimedia Audio Controllers. Under Properties, states that: Drivers for this device are not installed (Code 28).

Under Sound/Video & Game Controllers, the following are listed, and all are installed and working properly: Audio Codecs/Legacy Audio Drivers/Media Control Devices/Video Codecs.

When I try to follow through to download an Audio Driver, I get lost. Am not sure what I'm supposed to be d/loading. Another problem is that I cannot locate the original installation CDs that came w/my Dell computer, so I can't reinstall and/or recover using that method.

THANK YOU for taking the time to reply! Any help will be greatly appreciated, but keep in mind that I'm kind of dumb when it comes to this stuff, so if you can keep it very, very simple....  Susan


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

not a problem at all

go to: http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs

you will need to find: Service Tag and Product Model

From there you should be able to download any drivers you need

there may be a section for Multimedia Audio Controllers

Have a look and let me know


----------



## SJKINGMAN (Oct 17, 2005)

I've located the Service Tag number: #3RJSX21. Am not sure what my 'Product Model' refers to. I have a Dell computer; Windows XP Professional Service Pack 1.

Where EXACTLY does one go to find Drivers??? Every site I go to, it's stuff I don't understand, and mostly just products being sold. I've searched under 'sound devices' 'multimedia audio controller' 'audio devices', etc.; have gone to the Microsoft site as well.

If anyone can actually lead me to the actual place where these things allegedly exist??? Thanks!


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...0&typecnt=1&vercnt=2&formatcnt=1&fileid=67126

all u need to do is make sure this is the driver 4 ur sound card. u really need to update to sp2 & all windows updates also. need any more info on ur system, click on customer svc & follow the prompts. it's not hard


----------



## SJKINGMAN (Oct 17, 2005)

What you told me to do was not only simple, but it WORKED!!!!! It literally took me less than 2 minutes to 'fix' this problem that has stumped everyone.

It's not right that something as simple as downloading a driver should be made so complicated and convoluted. Not all of us are tech wizards - nor should we have to be. I was able to diagnose the problem - it was the solution that was killing me!

THANK YOU again. You're the best!!!!!


----------

